# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأثنين 20 أبريل 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 20 أفريل 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Monday 20.IV.2015 (GMT+1  Spain-La Liga BBVA 
18:45 GMT Elche - Real Sociedad  
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk 
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss   Saudi League first division 
17:30 GMT AlHazm - AlQadasiya  
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA 
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA 
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA 
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA 
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA 
17:30 GMT Al-Baten - AlWehda 
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA 
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA 
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2  German Bundesliga 2nd Divsion 
18:15 GMT FC Kaiserslautern - RB Leipzig  
Sport1
-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA   Bahraini VIVA League 
14:35 GMT Al Hidd - Malkiya  
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA 
16:50 GMT Al Riffa SC - ALBusaiteen 
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA   VIVA Kuwait League 
17:10 GMT AlSahel - AlQadsia  
Kuwait Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-10730 H 27500 -FTA 
Kuwait Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA 
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA 
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA   Turkey-First League lig.1 
16:00 GMT Kayserispor - Boluspor  
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss 
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss 
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk 
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2  English FA Youth Cup-Final 
18:45 GMT Manchester City - Chelsea  
ITV 4
-Astra 28.2°E -12545 H 22000 -FTA

----------

